# Hydrocotyle tripartite.. aka Japan



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone know where I might get this ? R2O had some just after he opened, but not since, and I've never seen it anywhere else.

It is very pretty, carpets, and is a nice change from the 'mushroom' shape of verticillata, as well as needing only medium light.

If anyone knows of a source, I'd sure like to hear about it.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i got a tank full of them XD. i would gladly trade you some whenever im at missi but that won't be a while....lol. oh i got them online.... had to ship it here.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Where are you in York Region.. I get to some places.. might be able to pick up. What would you want in trade ?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Karen!

I have some as well. I bought mine from the states. They are definitely growing fast in my tank. I trim them maybe once every 2 weeks?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Great. It's really a pretty little thing, and I like that it's not round leafed.

I only saw it the one time and haven't seen it since. If you have some to sell, be very interested. Hopefully I may get some from iBetta too, but it won't be for awhile, until I get back to the north end again.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

manhtu said:


> Hi Karen!
> 
> I have some as well. I bought mine from the states. They are definitely growing fast in my tank. I trim them maybe once every 2 weeks?


If Karen fills her needs, I would like some as well. Let me know when they are avail. Thx


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I could get some for you Scott, if you like, and I'll likely get some from iBetta in June, once school is out.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> I could get some for you Scott, if you like, and I'll likely get some from iBetta in June, once school is out.


How much did you need?



Scotmando said:


> If Karen fills her needs, I would like some as well. Let me know when they are avail. Thx


Hey Scott, perhaps we could trade for your ever so popular Riccia for some of my Hydrocotyle tripartite


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

manhtu said:


> Hey Scott, perhaps we could trade for your ever so popular Riccia for some of my Hydrocotyle tripartite


Sure. That would be great.

Would you like to wait for the Shrimpsters BBQ meet?

Or we can meet next week.

I'm really busy in my florist shop in Etobicoke .for Mother's Day coming this weekend.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

No rush, I can wait for the BBQ


----------



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

Saw 5 or 6 pots of this in Lucky's for $8.99 today


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That's a bit expensive.. though nice to know someone has it. Prefer to get it from a hobbyist though if I can. Lucky's is not the easiest spot to get to for me.. fair hike from the parking to begin with and the service I've had on the few times I've been there has not been that great. Maybe they were having a bad day.. but there are places I know I will be better treated and would rather spend my money.


----------

